

Mentor list in Google documents - barcoder

A couple of weeks back someone posted a link to a Google document where established entrepreneurs were entering their details and offering their help.<p>Does someone remember the link to the document?
======
barcoder
Found it:

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmPJqmiFQCPEdGdQS3VO...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmPJqmiFQCPEdGdQS3VOSWRXV09QVXBqMlpuRjhONEE&hl=en#gid=0)

